# Contact Lens Camera



## nerwin (Apr 29, 2016)

We seen these contact lens camera patents before but this one filed by Sony really does seem rather advance.

When this becomes a real thing, which it will...its only matter of time, it would be a huge achievement micro technology but I just don't see it being practical on a day to day basis but it might be great if it could transmit video because something like this would be ideal for like tactical teams or spies lol.

I don't know about you, but for photography, I'd much rather use a decent sized physical camera.

But it's cool technology nonetheless.

Sony Patents Contact Lens Cam with Zoom, Aperture Control, and More


----------



## table1349 (Apr 29, 2016)

Interesting.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't think it would replace cameras for true photographers, but it could replace camera phones and Go Pros.


----------

